# Core samples



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking core samples and testing some of my hay . When should I take the sample ? Right after baling or wait some ? Thanks


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I take them right after baling.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I take them right after baling.


That works for my management style. Then I know how to price the hay from that cutting from that field.
If I had livestock and fed that hay to my animals I would test it as it was fed. 
If I were selling to a dairy I would send the sample to the Lab they us and have that Lab send them an info copy. 
Hay stored can lose energy and protein from respiration in storage. What your dairy customer is interested in.

I pay for Midwest Labs to run a plant analysis on the hay sample. Their hay analysis is $30 and their plant analysis is $22. The most my customers are interested in is protein i.e. Nitrogen times 6.25 = Crude Protein.
I average the plant analysis for each field and use that to determine the fertilizer program for the next season.
After applying potash I pay an extra $10 for a chlorine report. When in doubt I pay $30 extra for a Molybdenum report.

I can not say for Mike120 but we can expect a summer drought, every year, so I apply some extra potash during June, for better water management.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for your in puts guys


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> I can not say for Mike120 but we can expect a summer drought, every year, so I apply some extra potash during June, for better water management.


We have the same, usually only broken by the odd hurricane. After last year, I'm convinced on your approach, 'cause the best producing field I had was the one I loaded with potash. This year I'm doing them all.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Within a couple of days after baling, like a damn kid waitin to see what the results are.....like it really matters to my buyers.....they just want it cheaper....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> We have the same, usually only broken by the odd hurricane. After last year, I'm convinced on your approach, 'cause the best producing field I had was the one I loaded with potash. This year I'm doing them all.


Yah, we've always added some extra potash regardless of what soil tests may say on our more drought prone hayfields.


----------

